# Ford F Series bad reliability explains a MIND BOGGLING PHENOMENON



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Most people know that the Ford F Series are by far the best selling vehicle in the US year after year, decade after decade by a huge margin. The Chevy Silverado and Dodge Ram are the 2nd and 3rd best selling vehicles year after year, decade after decade.
A reasonable person would expect that there would be more of these vehicles on the road than any other vehicle in the United States. That's where you're wrong. The reliability of these 3 pickup trucks are SOOOOO BAD compared to the the actual top most common 5 vehicles on the road that there are more of those vehicles on the road than any of these three pickup trucks.
This article is a few years old but it was a REAL EYE OPENER as far as reliability and longevity of one vehicle vs another.

Rank In California Nationwide
1 Toyota Camry Toyota Camry
2 Honda Civic Nissan Altima
3 Toyota Prius Honda Accord
4 Toyota Corolla Toyota Corolla
5 Honda Accord Honda Civic
6 Nissan Altima Hyundai Sonata
7 Nissan Sentra Chevrolet Silverado
8 Hyundai Sonata Ford F150
9 Hyundai Elantra Ford Fusion
10 Nissan Versa Chevrolet Malibu

https://www.everquote.com/california/buying-selling-autos/most-popular-cars/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

F 150 is in the Top 5 on the do not buy used car list per Consumer Reports.

I wanted a Civic to replace the Corolla, but Corolla's are rated higher.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> F 150 is in the Top 5 on the do not buy used car list per Consumer Reports.


The problem with _Condemner Reports_ is that it likes only Toyotas, Lexus or the occasional BMW or Audi. It classifies anything else as little more than _HOON-kay._


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Consumer reports might be the highest bidder? Kia was the best vehicle the one year. Did Kia make the highest bid that year?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Most people know that the Ford F Series are by far the best selling vehicle in the US year after year, decade after decade by a huge margin. The Chevy Silverado and Dodge Ram are the 2nd and 3rd best selling vehicles year after year, decade after decade.
> A reasonable person would expect that there would be more of these vehicles on the road than any other vehicle in the United States. That's where you're wrong. The reliability of these 3 pickup trucks are SOOOOO BAD compared to the the actual top most common 5 vehicles on the road that there are more of those vehicles on the road than any of these three pickup trucks.
> This article is a few years old but it was a REAL EYE OPENER as far as reliability and longevity of one vehicle vs another.
> 
> ...


It MUST be an Old list.
Nissan is on it !



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> F 150 is in the Top 5 on the do not buy used car list per Consumer Reports.
> 
> I wanted a Civic to replace the Corolla, but Corolla's are rated higher.


the more they make in Mexico
The worse the quality.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That maybe true, but other products I've bought hold up as they say.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with _Condemner Reports_ is that it likes only Toyotas, Lexus or the occasional BMW or Audi. It classifies anything else as little more than _HOON-kay._


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> It MUST be an Old list.
> Nissan is on it !
> 
> 
> ...


Actually they may be made in Mexico but the engineering is French, Renault, I believe.

Anyone remember Renault?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I



observer said:


> Actually they may be made in Mexico but the engineering is French, Renault, I believe.
> 
> Anyone remember Renault?


I Hear the tolerences on the G.M.truck rear ends are so far off
The new gears are the same specs. As those with 150,000 miles on them !


----------



## StevenMA (Jul 6, 2018)

Japanese cars are far better than anything America can make, its sad but true. You simply can not kill an Accord, Camry, Civic or Corolla, and im not even gonna get into Lexus, Acura and Infinity. When people ask me why I don't own anything but a Honda or Toyota, I simply tell them I like my cars to be reliable, and I hate repairs. I just sold a 1995 Honda Del Sol that had 212000 miles on it. I had it 10 years, and only replaced one headlamp... besides proper maintenance. You cant say that about a Ford, GM or Chrysler product. I havent had an unexpected car repair in 20 years since I have stopped buying American Cars.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> It MUST be an Old list.
> Nissan is on it !
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason Nissan in on the list is because Nissan keeps replacing the transmissions free of charge after they fail multiple times on Altimas. The list is about the MOST common vehicles on the road BTW, not the most reliable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Actually they may be made in Mexico but the engineering is French, Renault, I believe.
> 
> Anyone remember Renault?


Dodge is owned by Gawd Aweful Fiat.
They are on the worst 5 list.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Most American cars are set to make it to 100k then every inch after that is pure luck. 

Remember kiddies, the money in cars is in the FINANCING and the REPAIRS. 

Buy used, buy 3-5 years old and never, ever be stupid enough to finance a car. How many people think that a $40k debt on a depreciating asset is a GOOD DEAL because its at 0% interest? LPT: the interest cost is already built into the cost of the car.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

observer said:


> Actually they may be made in Mexico but the engineering is French, Renault, I believe.
> 
> Anyone remember Renault?


Some people just let their bigoted mind believe that certain countries produce worse quality. They fail to understand that if the quality was so bad, that the manufacturing plants would be back here. Move the plant to some country where conditions aren't as regulated as here, and when you squeeze the employee, that work is going to suffer. And this is from someone that has actually worked the assembly lines here. I saw some of the trash that came through the line. Ford's actually getting in trouble for shipping their F150s with rust already on them. https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a35726969/2021-ford-f-150-pickups-rust-reported/ You can't tell me that is because they're being built in a certain country, as some of the bigots would have you believe.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Apples and oranges!
Haul concrete and 4x8 sheets of plywood in your corolla?
Half cord of firewood in the civic?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

My 73 F100 has never failed me.


EVER!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> F 150 is in the Top 5 on the do not buy used car list per Consumer Reports.
> 
> I wanted a Civic to replace the Corolla, but Corolla's are rated higher.


Toyotas do ride like shit, though. All of the Toyotas I've owned have crashed and bashed over every pothole, suspension joint and break in the road surface. When Top Gear tested a Camry years ago, Jeremy Clarkson suspected the suspension might have been made out of wood.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Some people just let their bigoted mind believe that certain countries produce worse quality. They fail to understand that if the quality was so bad, that the manufacturing plants would be back here. Move the plant to some country where conditions aren't as regulated as here, and when you squeeze the employee, that work is going to suffer. And this is from someone that has actually worked the assembly lines here. I saw some of the trash that came through the line. Ford's actually getting in trouble for shipping their F150s with rust already on them. https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a35726969/2021-ford-f-150-pickups-rust-reported/ You can't tell me that is because they're being built in a certain country, as some of the bigots would have you believe.


This is a fact.
The rear end gears are loose in new G.M.' S MADE IN MEXICO !


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

phreeradical said:


> Apples and oranges!
> Haul concrete and 4x8 sheets of plywood in your corolla?
> Half cord of firewood in the civic?


Tundras and Tacomas don't have any of the bad reliability problems that F150s, Silverados, and Rams have.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

observer said:


> Actually they may be made in Mexico but the engineering is French, Renault, I believe.
> 
> Anyone remember Renault?


Ah yes, Renault. One half of the one of the most important lessons in life.

Never accept a French car, and never, ever refuse a French woman.
.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Anyone remember Renault?


My sister had one of these:










She did not really like it, but she kept it for a few years. When it developed a radiator leak, she had enough. She put several gallon milk jugs full of water into the trunk and went car shopping. She had to hit several dealers until she finally got the deal that she wanted from a Toyota place. Meanwhile, when the dealer where she was would not budge, she would simply walk out of the showroom, open her trunk, take out one of the jugs and pour some water into the radiator and head for the next dealer. My mother went with her and said that it was funny watching the salesman try to con her as she poured the water into the radiator.

Finally, this Toyota salesman gave her both the deal and the trade that she wanted and she has been hooked on the Toyota ever since.



Amos69 said:


> My 73 F100 has never failed me. EVER!


In the 1970s, most Fords were JUNQUE. The trucks were among the few bright spots at Ford in that era. Their trucks always were good.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya our company truck back then was a 69 F100, never let us down.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This is a fact.
> The rear end gears are loose in new G.M.' S MADE IN MEXICO !


Did you even read my post? If the quality/price point was so bad, don't you think that GM would move production where it was better? GM is about making money, they have always been about making money. If they can force workers to work 2x as hard at 1/2 the pay and get 80% quality on their manufacturing, it's not the country of origin that makes the part bad, it's GM that's making the part bad. Like I said, the bigot's mind just looks to justify their racism.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ToyotablablablaHondablablablablaConsumerReportsblablabla...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

phreeradical said:


> Apples and oranges!
> Haul concrete and 4x8 sheets of plywood in your corolla?
> Half cord of firewood in the civic?


I'd wait till Toyota makes the Sienna Prime, remove the middle row seats and haul as much plywood as you need. If I needed to tow more than the Sienna Prime is capable of, I'd get a Tundra or Sequoia.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

StevenMA said:


> You simply can not kill an Accord, Camry, Civic or Corolla, and im not even gonna get into Lexus, Acura and Infinity.


Sure you can. Just buy any Honda/Acura with a V6 and automatic transmission. You'll be lucky if transmission lasts more than 100,000 miles.



Sal29 said:


> Tundras and Tacomas don't have any of the bad reliability problems that F150s, Silverados, and Rams have.


Toyota is still fighting lawsuits over rusty frames on Tacomas and Tundras.





Who is John Galt? said:


> Never accept a French car.
> .


If you buy a true French car (not junk they sent to the USA) they can last a very long time.

This is one of the most reliable cars ever made.





Sal29 said:


> 10 Nissan Versa


You're lucky if CVT in a Versa lasts more than 40,000 miles. They're as bad as it gets.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Sure you can. Just buy any Honda/Acura with a V6 and automatic transmission. You'll be lucky if transmission lasts more than 100,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Toyota is still fighting lawsuits over rusty frames on Tacomas and Tundras.
> ...


As I have said before, those are the top 10 lists for the most common vehicles on the road, NOT the most reliable vehicles on the road.
there are 2 top 10 lists. One for California, the other for the entire US. 
The Nissan Versa was the 10th most common vehicle in California, but not the US. This was probably because of California's high gas prices. Hypothetically speaking if the Nissan Versa was the 5th best selling vehicle in California from fall 2005 till now, but the 10th most common vehicle on the road in California, that shows HOW UNRELIABLE it is not how reliable it is.


----------

